# Upgrade to EOS 650 D



## Oneday (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am currently in the market for a new DSLR, and I'm considering the Canon 650D/T4i Rebel . 

Is this a good camera based on real world experiences?

Judging by some of the reviews online, it seems like a very good entry into the SLR world. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2013)

Having had a 550d (in my opinion a great camera), the 650d has a similar sensor so similar image quality, faster 9 point cross type af, a touchscreen and dual af for video, so yes it is a great entry to the slr world


----------



## KentuckyHouse (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought one today, OP.  I couldn't be more excited!  I had originally settled on the T3i, but the added features of the T4i (plus the fact that I got it for the same cost as the T3i) made the choice for me.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Sli218 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just had mine not long ago. 

- Things that I love about
Nice video both picture and audio quality with STM lens
Sharp image entire the frame with 18-135 kit lens
Responsive touch screen with very good Interactive and control, one of the best that u can find currently within the range

- Short Coming
Noise level is high 
It can be seen even with ISO 800 in low light situation
Poor in low light performance


----------



## Oneday (Jan 14, 2013)

HI... thanks for all the replies. . 
Coming from a compact Canon SX 210 IS I think I won't be too fussy about details, as the image quality will definitely be better. One of my friends has the 450d and he gets stunning results. 

I've been reading alot, contemplating what to get, and I think I have decided on the following kit: 
Canon EOS650D, EF-S 18 - 55mm IS II, EF-S 55-250 mm f/4,0-5,6 IS II, EF 50mm F1.8. 

I do a lot of travelling, and was wondering if this would be a good enough kit to get me going? 

I mostly do shots of buildings and landscapes, with the once in a while trip to a game reserve in South Africa where the tele lens should come in handy. 

What do you guys think??

Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## pascal.media (Jan 14, 2013)

I would personnally skip the kit lenses and purchase the Canon EF-S 17-55m F/2.8 and 50mm F/1.8 lenses used.  The 17-55mm offers great image quality, better than the kit lens, and it's wide enough for architecture.  The wide aperture of both lenses mentioned here allow you to take pictures in dim light and avoid having to crank up the ISO so high that noise would become an issue.

And for the occasional use of a tele lens during your travels, you could rent a top quality lens for a fraction of the cost of purchasing that same lens.


----------



## texkam (Jan 14, 2013)

> I've been reading alot, contemplating what to get, and I think I have decided on the following kit:
> Canon EOS650D, EF-S 18 - 55mm IS II, EF-S 55-250 mm f/4,0-5,6 IS II, EF 50mm F1.8.


 As mentioned above, faster, higher quality glass will yield better results. I'd recommend the nicer wide angle zoom as well. With the EF-S 17-55m F/2.8 you could skip the 50mm 1.8. At some point consider trading up to the Canon 70-200mm L series. The f4 non-IS is the least expensive and is much better than the EF-S 55-250mm IMHO, with the 2.8 IS being the nicest and most expensive choice.


----------



## JordanD (Jan 25, 2013)

id recommend the t3i or the 60d and skip the t4i. the video auto focus is not to good, and the features of the 60d are nice. i have a canon t3i and i love it. i can see my future in prob about 2 years. i will upgrade to a 7d.


----------

